

LibreOffice 3.3.3 is ready for download - Garbage
http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2011/06/16/libreoffice-3-3-3-is-ready-for-download/

======
makmanalp
More info: <http://www.libreoffice.org/download/new-features-and-fixes/>

------
fdb
I keep getting confused with LibreOffice vs OpenOffice. I see a lot of people
still using OpenOffice.

Can someone explain which one is the "official" version, or rather, which one
is the one I should use?

~~~
fhars
LibreOffice is the official version distributed by the Document Foundation,
OpenOffice is the official version Oracles tries to dump on the Apache
Foundation. Most of the development seems to happen in LO these days.

[Edit: and you _should_ use emacs, of course]

------
plq
however, it looks like they've shipped 3.4.0 with a bug that randomly deletes
filtered rows. (see here:
<https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35345>)

i don't want the "don't trust point-oh releases" mantra to stick around. we
have release candidates for that purpose. i hope they'll improve their release
policies.

~~~
teilo
Agreed. "Final" has come to mean "stable" when 3.4.0 is anything but.

They say as much on the download page. Yellow exclamation icon, and: "This is
the first release of the new LibreOffice 3.4 code line. It is targeted to
early adopters". They also warn of a number of serious bugs.

